# I have a big regatta



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have big Optimist Regatta in Setubal Junho 23 and 24     Nacional Infantil Optimist.

But I need to train 2 days tomorrow with trainer. We go with big boys and many boats. 

My mouth now does not hurt, but I have bad hand.     

I go now, sleep to be strong tomorrow.

Hello Tom and Mark...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*CONGRATULATIONS FRED....DO YOUR BEST, HAVE FUN, LEARN ALL YOU CAN, IT'S GOOD TO BE EXCITED, BUT TRY NOT TO BE NERVOUS...THAT'S YOUR DAD'S JOB*


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Fred,

Congratulations! It was obvious to me in our sailing together that you are a true sailor. You are very comfortable on deck and hold your course well. Sailors of old used to play tricks on their shipmates and I still wonder if you put that spider in my bunk.You certainly laughed hard enough about it.

Congratulations on your newest opportunity in racing. You will learn a lot and have a great time. Keep up all your hard work and we will be cheering for you next weekend. 

I was very impressed with you as a young man. Your mother and father, and YOU, should be very proud. Now, just keep your father calm during your races.

Your Friend,

Tom


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Fred,

One last thing. I was looking at pictures and my little red headed granddaughter walked into the room. I showed her your picture and told her that I sailed with you last week. She said...That's nice. Then she looked at the picture and said "HE'S CUTE!"

Good luck

Tom


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck Fred...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ahhh Tom...you reminded me of that...shall I tell or you do???

I'll do it....

When Tom cruised with us, on the first night he went to sleep. Tom was occupying Fred's cabin, and Fred was sleeping with me, and was sort of pissed off I had let a guest sleep in his cabin....(he actually has a sticker on the door saying its his cabin)...anyway

Tom woke up in the morning, and although Fred smirks and says he didn't do it....Tom woke up and when he opened his eyes had a gigantic plastic tarantula right in his nose!!!! Scared the **** out of Tom!!!

eheheheheheh

That was funny...Fred denies any envolvment....


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

You mean no one else read the thread titled "I have a big regatta" and thought, "Quit braggin', and sez you anyway!" 

And I thought this was a sailors' forum...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Ahhh Tom...you reminded me of that...shall I tell or you do???
> 
> I'll do it....
> 
> ...


I don't think it was Fred... might have been Fred's tarantula... but I think his father may have helped the spider along a bit.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

jaschrumpf said:


> You mean no one else read the thread titled "I have a big regatta" and thought, "Quit braggin', and sez you anyway!"
> 
> And I thought this was a sailors' forum...


I am confused, are you picking on a kid?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

He's just very immature.. not as mature as Fred in any case... and his mind is probably in the gutter...


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

jaschrumpf said:


> You mean no one else read the thread titled "I have a big regatta" and thought, "Quit braggin', and sez you anyway!"
> 
> And I thought this was a sailors' forum...


I beg pardon from the group. I'm reading these today on a tiny laptop and being lazy while scrolling I didn't pick up the on age of the sailor in question. He's a credit to all young sailors everywhere and I apologize for my inappropriate "humor."

Carry on young man, and godspeed.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

No worries my friend, sail on.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello, Friends, and MAx, we had no sail today, tomorrow we sail all day.     

Today we study tacticas all day, and tack, and rights on boy.                

Only 6 sailors from my club go. But Tomáz and Sebastião, and Gonçalo and maria and Filipe go.    

We have 3 regattas saturday and 3 regattas Sunday. The 3 winers of each clube go to start national championship, of 8 races. But we are 6 from CNL, I want to go. If not I stay in regional chamioponship.       

if I win is good, if I loose is good, if we go to eat pizza and macdonals we win, if we eat sandewhiches we loose   

I want pizaa


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I would think your "Proud Papa" would buy you pizza no matter what happens!
I know I would! (You reading this Alex??)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Off course I can Pizza for him...but that would be cheating.

The pizza in this case is a "prize", and a very wanted prize.

Everytime they win the coach will serve pizza to the kids and they make a big party in his boat...Consider it as a trophee. When they lose, they only have soggy sandwiches....they consider the pizza eating an honour..The kid that eats pizza won, so he is entiteled to the pizza. The coach buys it every weekend out of his own pocket...

So if I bought him pizza, it would not be "that pizza" he wants...for them the pizza is a trophee they really look forward to you...it goes back many many years....

when I was young, the trophy I had were "pasteis de Belem" (remember them Mark???), and chewing gum....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welll...ok...your the Dad...I have a son that showed none of my interests...bummer...I can only hope his children, my Granddaughters, will follow their Pop Pops interests and be "Sailors" So far, at ages 5 & 7, they can swim like little fishes and make me proud.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> when I was young, the trophy I had were "pasteis de Belem" (remember them Mark???), and chewing gum....


Alex _still _doesn't believe I live in a Portuguese neighbourhood. This is about 200 metres west of my house:









In my neighbourhood, you can get pasteis de Belem, but not as nice as actually in Belem, that's for sure:










I even buy my coffee at Caffe Brasiliano. Show Fred what a good Portuguese I am!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Alex _still _doesn't believe I live in a Portuguese neighbourhood. This is about 200 metres west of my house:
> 
> *Ehehehehehehe I believe you...I believe you....that really has Portugal written all over the place.... I like the Soccer shirts on the window!!     *
> 
> ...


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, I hope he has fun, even if his Optimist isn't optimal.

There's a skinny guy here who wants me to crew on his Star with him, because our combined weight is just under the maximum! I would like to think it's because I'm tall and have strong legs for hiking out, but I am a realist...

My real reason for avoiding it is because even with global warming, Lake Ontario in April is about 4 C and I dislike the feeling of my testicles ascending into my body under such conditions...that's why I got a boat with plenty of freeboard!

5,000 Euros for a slick Optimist? That's crazy! I can buy a teflon-coated Shark for that kind of money here!

KYC - Kemmers Yacht Construction
Welcome to Foghmarine


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

jaschrumpf said:


> You mean no one else read the thread titled "I have a big regatta" and thought, "Quit braggin', and sez you anyway!"
> 
> And I thought this was a sailors' forum...


You really need to hang out more often and think before you post.

Fred is a nine-year-old Optimist sailor that I'm sure could sail circles around you and me.

This little community of sailnetters is very proud of Fred and his accomplishments.

To be recruited at the age of nine to sail in a national event is something worth bragging about.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Having met Fred, I don't think he's the bragging type.

His _father_, on the other hand, is one proud papa...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

jaschrumpf said:


> You mean no one else read the thread titled "I have a big regatta" and thought, "Quit braggin', and sez you anyway!"
> 
> And I thought this was a sailors' forum...


Thanks for resending the comment. I'm late getting in and started jumping up and down when I read you first post. Can't have someone picking on my friend Fred. We will all be watching him on TV one of these days when the AC goes to Portugual. (When it happen G- you better save a guest room, because I'm comming to watch!!!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente said:


> Having met Fred, I don't think he's the bragging type.
> 
> His _father_, on the other hand, is one proud papa...


I nominate Valiente for understatement of the year..


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fred,

The whole sailnet community is cheering for you. 

( If and when we meet you can help my kids into racing...even if they are older)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fred

Congratulations, and have a great time. Can't wait to see you in the Olympics.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

The suspense is killing me 
what happened on day one? 
I hope there is a big celebration going on. and a frenzied stratagy meeting 
Fred, I hope your having fun


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I know what you mean, I need some good news today!
He must have won. Winners go out and party with pizza and ice cream, losers stay home on the internet. Wait a minute....


----------

